# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  zatvarnje teme

## bfamily

Slučajno sam otvorila dvije iste teme na burzi. Neznam koga trebam moliti da jednu zatvori.
Ovu http://forum.roda.hr/threads/86529-P...4%8Dju-kuhinju

----------


## Teica

Zamoliš Stormu  :Smile:  !

----------

